# Wacom Bamboo Create vs Intuos 5?



## MacEnthusiast

Hello.

I'm looking to buy a graphic tablet for drawing and sketching. The two I am looking at are the Wacom Bamboo Create and Intuos 5. My question is which would you recommend and why? I was originally going to go with the Bamboo Create but noticed the small-sized Intuos 5 is just slightly more money and has much greater pressure. Would the small Intuos 5 be too small for full-page drawings? I've never used a graphic tablet before.

Also, I'll be pairing the graphic tablet with my 13.3" MacBook Pro, which I know is a small screen but that can always be improved upon later.  

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## CoderMummy

It depends on what you are hoping to do with it.

The Bamboo Tablets are designed for hobbiests where the Intuos Tablets are designed with professionals in mind with higher sensitivity and a larger variety of nibs (which results in more precise drawings). Both are good, but if you are a perfectionist illustrator you'll probably be more satisfied with the Intuos.

In terms of size, if you're looking to create drawings I'd recommend against the Small. Bare minimum go with the Medium but I recommend the Large and up. I had a small Wacom back in the late 90's and I never used it because the drawing area was too small. The Large takes up a fair amount of desk space but it's more "realistic" to draw with.

Have fun with it!


----------



## i-rui

i'd recommend going with a third option and buying a used intuos 3 or 4 at a larger size (although used 4's are still fairly expensive). 6X8" is the minimum i'd go, and if you have a widescreen display then try a 6X11".

if your choice is ONLY between the bamboo and small intuos5 then go with the bamboo. i really dislike the small wacoms for drawing. i notice more pen jitter when i used one.


----------

